

Domain name registrar Moniker & SnapNames are down - kuhn
http://www.moniker.com/

======
slaven
This is quite bad. Could be a DDoS as this was the first tweet about the
outage: <https://twitter.com/r00tw0rm/status/222564837446782978>

------
mirceagoia
Nothing new. They were down other times too. It's bad for who has to renew
their domains.

